# Where to find this famed "Redline" motor oil?



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

Where can I find this Redline motor oil or ATF? I can't seem to find it at the Advance Auto Parts or even the Pep Boys in my area.


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

AzNMpower32 said:


> Where can I find this Redline motor oil or ATF? I can't seem to find it at the Advance Auto Parts or even the Pep Boys in my area.


Really? Mine has it on the shelf. Did you ask the goofs behind the counter if they had any? It is a pretty common item, but you might have to find an independent auto parts shop.


----------



## thatwouldbegrea (May 18, 2006)

http://www.myoilshop.com/

http://www.turnermotorsport.com/htm...at=RED LINE FLUIDS#RedLineSyntheticEngineOile


----------



## warddc (Feb 6, 2006)

These guys have redline products. FREE shipping.

d.


----------



## thatwouldbegrea (May 18, 2006)

The free shipping is nice. they should be the cheapest on small orders, but on larger orders other shops may be have a lower total cost.


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

Thanks for all the links! I bookmarked it so the next time we change the oil or any other fluid, it'll be easy to find.


----------



## Rick Lee (Jun 8, 2006)

Since you're near NoVA, you can get it at OG Racing in Herndon and at Summit Point. I think you should be able to get it at Fairfax Auto Parts and Olympus too.


----------



## dba007 (Jul 9, 2006)

:thumbup: hello,
redline is avery good brand of synthetic oil and hard to find in most places. May i suggest that mobile 1 is also avery good synthetic oil. Both are fairly expensive. I however have opted to use synthetic 5W40 oil made by Rotella T. It is avail at most wallmarts at a reasonable $14.57/gal. or standard 15W40 oil by the same name (standard oil....not syn) for about$7.58/gal or 5gals for $37and some change.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Rotella is made by Shell and is marketed to the truck market.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Redline's suitability for use in BMWs is rather questionable. I would not do it if I were you.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Bob Tunnell found his diff temp went down by 20 degrees switching from RedLine to Mobil 1.


----------



## Faxe (Jul 10, 2006)

BMW recommends Castrol oil. (as it says in the brochure.)


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Yes, BMW uses Castrol in the diff, and as far as anyone knows, the BMW synthetic is Castrol.

Of course, that doesn't mean it is the only oil that will work, or even the best, it isjust that they have a relationship with them.


----------



## lancelot1959 (Aug 20, 2003)

*Castrol may not be the best for BMW*

While it's true that BMW recomends Castrol, the Castrol for sale here in the US, may not be "truly" synthetic, Mobil 1 is a true synthetic and is on the "approved" list that BMW deems appropiate for BMW. Castrol oil made in Germany is a good product also but it's hard to find.
Keep in mind that BMW used to recomend Mobil 1, the fact that they now endorse Castrol is more related to business agreements with Castrol than its suitability as a BMW oil.
Just my 2 cents....


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

lancelot1959 said:


> While it's true that BMW recomends Castrol, the Castrol for sale here in the US, may not be "truly" synthetic, Mobil 1 is a true synthetic and is on the "approved" list that BMW deems appropiate for BMW. Castrol oil made in Germany is a good product also but it's hard to find.
> Keep in mind that BMW used to recomend Mobil 1, the fact that they now endorse Castrol is more related to business agreements with Castrol than its suitability as a BMW oil.
> Just my 2 cents....


The fact that base oil is not Group IV or V or as you call it "not truly synthetic" doesn't mean it's not suited for BMWs. For all we know BMW 5W-30 High Performance Synthetic may be a Group III based but it meets ACEA A3/B3 specs and this is what really counts. Personally I'd take this oil over Mobil 1's 5W-30. 
Rule of thumb is to look for BMW specs, if the oil doesn't meet them look then for ACEA specs, it has to meet A3/B3 specs as they indicate more robust oil suitable for extended drain intervals.


----------



## AW328i (Aug 14, 2006)

I just ordered redline oil for my tranny, diff, and I believe my p/s system with the new filter/housing. Ordered through Bavarian Auto. Very nice people, very knowledgable. Cost around 120.00 shipped to my door.


----------



## gtx510 (Aug 7, 2006)

BMW Hi-Po 5W30 IS Grp III. 
Castrol Syntec 0W30 is better. And it's Grp IV & V, PAO and ester.
That's been common knowledge for a while...


Any 75W90 (SAE 90) should work find. Obviously a synthetic would be better.
I used Liqui-Moly 75W90 and a dose of their Moly (MoS2) additive.


OEM BMW gear oil is Castrol SAF-XO. Google it, it's nothing special, just a synthetic 75W90.


And I find it hard to believe that the Mobil1 gear oil would drop temps 20* compared to Redline.
Maybe he used Castrol SAF-XJ? It's a 75W140.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Only to Bobtheoilguy fanatics. 

Some work better than others.

I am only reporting what he found, believe what you want.


----------



## gtx510 (Aug 7, 2006)

I wonder is he was running the regular Redline GL-5, that already has the friction modifiers.
That could make the oil "too slick" for the clutch packs in the LSD and with them slipping more you'd get more heat.

With Redline racers normally get the "No-Slip" stuff with "NS" at the end and then add Friciton Modifer to suit their LSD/chassis set-up.


Did my oil geekiness just scream BITOG? :angel:


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Others have had various problems wtih RL oils. I am moving away from them in tranny and diff.


----------



## gtx510 (Aug 7, 2006)

hmmm, interesting. I'd like to hear more.
I'm guessing they are using the stuff with the FM additives already in it?


What are you switching to?
M1, RP, Amsoil, Specialty Formulations, Neo, Schaeffer's, Swepco, Torco?


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

I have had good luck over many years with Mobil 1 products. I run 0W-40 in the LTW. IN the E46 I run Castrol TWS 10W-60 like required. In teh Roadster I am running BMW 5W-30.

For trannies most of us are running BMW LTF2. For M3 diffs you pretty much have to run teh Castrol SAF-XJ due to the special LSD unit. I do have Redline in the both the LTW annd M Roadster now, but next change that will go.


----------



## gtx510 (Aug 7, 2006)

SAF-XJ isn't anything special, just thicker since it's a 75W140. 
SAF-XO would work in a LSD but wouldn't protect as well because it's a 75W90.

There's dozens of synthetic 75W140 GL-5's out there that will work fine in a LSD.

Since y'all are probably too lazy to use google...
SAF-XO info and SAF-XJ info

For the tranny I'd use a 75W90 GL-4 over *BMW MTF-LT-2* as it's just slightly thicker and readily available.
Or I'd use Specialty Formulations MTL-P as it's designed to replace MTF-LT-2.
www.specialtyformulations.com









Liqui-moly makes a 10W60 oil that you guys should look into.
www.liqui-moly.de/web/lmhomeen.nsf/...:lubricantsengineoils4strokecarfullysynthetic
www.interautopartssd.com/liquimoly.php Liqui-Moly 10W60 for $35/5L

FWIW, I find our E39 runs better on (German) Castrol Syntec 0W30 than it did on Mobil1 0W40. 
Engine feels smoother and there's less valvetick.
GO GC! :thumbup:


----------



## SharkD (May 4, 2004)

I'll also vouch for OG Racing in Sterling, VA. (If you order more than $100, it's free shipping, and since you're close, it'll arrive overnight.)

I run Redline 15W50 in both my E24 and SpecE30. (MTL in the transmissions and 75-90 in my diffs.)

You can also find Redline at:
www.SummitRacing.com
www.RacerPartsWholesale.com
www.TurnerMotorWorks.com
www.BimmerWorld.com
and
www.RedLineOil.com


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Go for it. The E46 M3 LSD is a not a standard LSD and many were RUINED by dealers putting the wrong fluid in them when the cars first came out. As in having to replace them due to total failure. So you can run what you feel is fine, I will run what BMW has found will actually work in them.

As for one tranny fluid over another, your guys over on Boob forum get into wonderful esoteric discussions about oil based on theoretical bases, which is interested, but let's see some real world long term data. Maybe it is better, but I just said what we DO run.

As for the engine oil, as long as I am covered by the 6year, 100K mile warrnaty, I will run Castorl 10W-60. You can acrgue with the dealer/BMW NA about how good/better XYZ oil is when they refuse to honor the warranty if you engine happens to blow up.

If your car likes a particular oil, go for it.

And BTW the links you posted were next to usless as they were marketing sap, not serious product data sheets. A better link for XJ http://129.35.64.91/bpglis/lubtds.nsf/technicaldata/097303F7F75683B080256CBF00353E21?OpenDocument

And here is the one for XO http://129.35.64.91/bpglis/lubtds.nsf/technicaldata/F1CA2F1C585B3DF380256C4E005B8174?OpenDocument

Notice the note:


> Castrol SAF-XO is specially designed and fully approved by BMW for use in all BMW final drives fitted with conventional (non limited slip) differentials. Castrol SAF-XJ should be used for BMW final drives fitted with limited slip differentials.


And cool, Castrol R is still available.


----------



## AW328i (Aug 14, 2006)

Well I just got my redline products from Bav Auto. Replacing the tranny, diff, and P/S fluid and reservoir. Will post soon on how it handles, feels, etc.


----------

